# 2001 Saturn SC2 loss of radiator fluid..



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Head gaskets can be weeper and internal to the point that they won't blow as much smoke as you think. Kind of like a constant steam cleaning of the engine.

Pressure test is or get get a sniffer hooked up to the overflow bottle.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Look for internal leaks under carpet. Leaks on firewall, where hoses enter heater core.
KISS it. Buy contrast dye and shine UV light under everywhere.
Weeping leak won't do this and yes, engine would run ****ty. You have MAJOR leak somewhere.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Doc Holliday said:


> No evidence of radiator fluid, at this point it's all water, leaking or dripping onto the ground underneath the car. This only began recently, I have to fill up radiator (through overfill bottle) pretty much twice daily.
> 
> I've changed the thermostat and at that time a lot of water spewed from the radiator, and I though I had it licked but nope, next day the low radiator dash light came on as the car began reaching halfway hot line.
> 
> ...


Doc,

Im not clear on this so far- are you saying above you only have water in the cooling system? No antifreeze fluid mixed in? Cuz you say the puddle is "all water"........


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Cuz Im reading so far "no evidence of fluid...its all water..." , so then how can the water seperate (??)


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds like he "saved a buck or 2" and simply kept adding water instead of coolant. At that rate of leak, I am not even blaming him.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

OK, I get it UK. Thaks, Yes, as advised above, time to rent (for free) a psi tester from AZ. Pump it up to about 35 psi, I think........ythen observe and marvel at the seepage. LOL


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

what I meant is since this has happened, the need to fill the radiator repeatedly, I've only used water to fill radiator. 


But no fluid on the ground, no steam from engine, no loss of power, cranks right up, no visible anything from exhaust, no floor board wet, no nothing.

No hint in other words..

Thanks all..


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Test the radiator cap, it may be weak, and not maintaining pressure. And pushes water out through the over flow tank while you drive.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Either leaking or burning. Easy enough to pull the plugs. Do any look very clean / blistered? Saturns had a problem with the ECT cracking and also connector corroding, causing low temp reading to the PCM, fan not coming on and then overheating. Sensor has a brown or grey two wire connector at the back of the head.

Twin cams rarely milk shaked, single on the other hand often did from a bad casting in #2 or 3 cam journal.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

47_47 said:


> Either leaking or burning. Easy enough to pull the plugs. Do any look very clean / blistered? Saturns had a problem with the ECT cracking and also connector corroding, causing low temp reading to the PCM, fan not coming on and then overheating. Sensor has a brown or grey two wire connector at the back of the head.
> 
> Twin cams rarely milk shaked, single on the other hand often did from a bad casting in #2 or 3 cam journal.


Here is a man that knows his I4s.

Are you a technician?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Used to be a Saturn line tech for almost 9 years. Our shop was bumper to bumper and you got the next order in line. The S series is a basic car and after a few months you get used to seeing the same problems. Only issue with cooling leaks was the water pump and external seepage from the head gasket on the intake side, but that was when the cars were newer.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Anyone says a leaking head gasket will always cause a car to run ragged, never drove my old Ford van with a 352.


No white smoke, no hesitation. Ran like a clock.

But the "water bill" was crazy...:laughing:


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

ktkelly said:


> Anyone says a leaking head gasket will always cause a car to run ragged, never drove my old Ford van with a 352.
> 
> 
> No white smoke, no hesitation. Ran like a clock.
> ...


That's cuz you had likely a V8 in it, right? And coolant leaked only into one or 2 cylinders, so the rest of them pulled extra job for the brethren. Water is water. Non compressible and non combustible. This never goes hand in hand with good engine work. :whistling2:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Hydro lock is not fun.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll get to checking the plugs soon. Car is in back yard ( I have a lot of back yard) dead due to lack if use, been sitting for a few weeks as I've purchased a 1999 Trailblazer (yes the Trailblazer was made in '99) with only 60k original miles, two tone tan and brown leather interior and whatever else luxuries were offered in 1999 for my girlfriend. I picked that little gem up for $3250, one original owner. Looks brand new, runs brand new. :thumbsup:

Might be a some time before I actually get to this Saturn as now it's pretty much dead space and not needed, but when I do I will return. Thanks.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

This wouldn't be the first time a leaking head gasket caused enough pressure in the coolant system to "blow" coolant out of the radiator and into the reservoir, and out of the reservoir.

That'd be my guess.


----------

